# Hi End buyers tip...



## Gringo (2/4/19)

Hello manne..
Perhaps a stupid request, but one can only ask.
As this is the high end section, i think it is a good place to start.
This is a great section if one wants to window shop, as most of the posting on here is " show and brag ", but what is the possiblity that some of you high end owners could share more info... like estimated cost after landing, where to purchase, whom to contact,websites, waiting periods and more.
The reason i ask, is that im not the groupie type wanting to be part of Face book groups, inner " hi end circles " and more... yes selectively, its great like ecig... 
( One stop shop like this forum )
So if such info can be shared with other forum members each time you all display your mods here, some will be able to buy same products and who knows might just also display / brag with the new goods.
Just a request, do not want to step on toes...
Thanks for listening..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo (2/4/19)

Sliver pls move post to section you find fit...
Thanks boss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Hi @Gringo

Your post seems fine to me here but I will ask @Rob Fisher to check as well because he moderates this section more than me.

As for your post, I like what you are asking - however, I think with some of the high end gear one needs to go on a waiting list on a FaceBook group of sorts - so its not just a website where you go and purchase it. 

But I agree, it would be nice to know more about where some of these high end mods and atties are purchased and how one gets it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chronix (2/4/19)

Hey man, here is a list of high end websites that you could purchase products from https://haze.club/t/high-end-vape-sites/3212. There is also this facebook group where you can get high end devices for decent prices second hand https://www.facebook.com/groups/highendattytrader/. There are many more groups and for some of them in my limited experience don't really require much, you just join and wait for a list to drop.

The cost that really gets you is the shipping. I have paid up to 50 euros just for shipping, but then it comes via DHL and takes like 3 days to get here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

@Gringo there are many Facebook Groups that deal in High-End vape gear and each different modder has his own FB Group... some are secret and some are closed and some are publically available... but most are closed. 

But if there is a specific mod or atty that interests you let me know and I will be more than happy to guide you to the right spot...

A couple that I frequent often are...
Epsilon Mods - Solar Storm DNA75C - https://www.facebook.com/groups/EpsilonMods
Dicodes Group (English) - https://www.facebook.com/groups/DicodesUserGroup/
Siam Mods Group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/721893824514190/
Siam Mods Web Site - http://siammods.com
Creme de Vape Web Site - https://www.cremedevape.com/
KHW We Site - Dvarw's - https://www.khwmods.com/
High End Club SA - https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363082627055478/
MMM Mikeys Mod Mart Group - Auction site for HE Gear - https://www.facebook.com/groups/1767300213502278/

That's a good start... again I'm very happy to guide you to specific groups or web sites if there is something you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/19)

Gringo said:


> Hello manne..
> Perhaps a stupid request, but one can only ask.
> As this is the high end section, i think it is a good place to start.
> This is a great section if one wants to window shop, as most of the posting on here is " show and brag ", but what is the possiblity that some of you high end owners could share more info... like estimated cost after landing, where to purchase, whom to contact,websites, waiting periods and more.
> ...



I think perhaps if you tell us what you are looking for we can provide more details.
Im eluding to the idea that I can give you more information or point you in the right direction for a specific item as it would be near exhausting to list and give you all the resources I subscribe to etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

Great topic @Gringo, I guess a lot of the high end groups are secret in a bid to curb cloning so I totally understand that angle.

But there are many high end manufactures that one can by directly from and stock is readily available plus there are high end vape stores overseas that have also been shared in this post already. Maybe these suppliers are easier to share and talk about and that is something that the purchasers could possiable often shed some more light on when the post their vape mall. When Rob posts I go straight to Google and start searching for prices or leads 

As for the what it costs, hmmm, might be better to send a PM for that info, I have done that a few times and got the info I wanted. Some of the prices are exuberant to say the least, I get instantly sad with some items prices as I know I will never afford it 

Thanks to those that have shared some of the groups where second hand high end gear is sold, that info is very useful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Hi @Gringo

I only have four so called "high end" devices.
One is the Skyline (my first HE device) and the other is the Dvarw DL RTA
Then I have the Billet Box and the Exocet bridge inside.

Was lucky to get the Skyline and the Dvarw on group buys arranged by Rob on this forum.
Rob got me the Billet Box and Exocet I think when he ordered something from them for himself.

Costs
Skyline was expensive, about R3k if memory serves me correctly. Dvarw was about 1.6k or thereabouts.
Billet Box with Exocet was also expensive - about R7k or thereabouts.

I actually use them all every day so i dont regret the purchases.
Skyline has the best flavour for me of all my RTAs in the mid powered (20-30W) DL category for fruity menthols.
Dvarw is great on flavour too and holds more juice. Have had some issues with leaking but thanks to @CaliGuy it seems to be solved - was a loose screw in the base.
Billet Box with Exocet produces a superb vape and its a mighty out and about package for portability. Love it. My only concern is that i lose it when i take it out.

I dont visit high end groups and track these things. I just dont have enough time. But i trust some of the experienced high end device users here on the forum and from time to time i contact them to ask their opinions on some of these devices - and how they compare with others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (3/4/19)

You see !!! Thanks manne... you ous are magic.
This was what i think some members would like to know.
@Christos, happy bud... i myself own a few and agree... the point is not to go and list all. BUT
I want to suggest that if a member posts one of his mods and it is liked by others, he give a bit of back ground based on the above posted.
Like myself... if i post a pic of my VA Spade... , it will take nothing from me to state : purchased from Sir's, estimated pricing R7500, closed group buy or is available or is rarely available or they still have stock and will gladly sell to you..
Sure you get my point.
Once again big heads up to this forum for being great people that do not mind sharing!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (3/4/19)

As mentioned an excellent topic and the topic of high end is something I was discussing with another forum memeber just yesterday.

The conversation went along the line of a lot of vapors whether newbies or experienced are starting to take a keen interest in high end as there are some mods and attys that are really flipping excellent which some are keen to get their hands on to elevate their vape experience to the next level or for just pure enjoyment.

I for one needed high end gear to help stay off the stinkies as the commercially available equipment for me is to cloud focused and my biggest gripe is they are generally speaking on the bigger bulkier side of things and the MTL atty’s are general mediocre on the commercial side of things. Enter mid range and high end RTAs to solve that problem for me when I was thinking of just giving up on vaping all together.

Am I saying that High End is the best and only way to vape, no not at all. Just feel that it is appealing and as people it’s in our nature to be curious and keen to try something out that someone announces is exceptional and if it works or ticks someone’s boxes then that can only be a good thing.

High End will always be what it is, expensive small batches of hand crafted or hand finished products built to an exceptional high standard of quility, with design or functional appeal but not always the case, mostly true though.

Thank goodness for this forum and for our members (we have several) that have the means and connections to acquire such mid to highend vape gear to show and share with us through vape mail, reviews, hand checks and out and about thread for everyone to see and find out about. And should any of us be interested in one of these items, simple asking the member where and how did they acquire it, how much it cost etc. and I am pretty damn sure that where possible that memeber can asssit you in purchasing one for yourself.

There are a lot really good looking and performing vape gear in the market today, it all depends on ones budget and expectations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chronix (9/4/19)

Uncle Rob, does Mikeys Mod Mart take a cut of the items they sell on that page? Asking because most of the items I have seen for sale are way above RRP


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Chronix said:


> Uncle Rob, does Mikeys Mod Mart take a cut of the items they sell on that page? Asking because most of the items I have seen for sale are way above RRP



They sure do. And MMM is Flippers Paradise! Sometimes you can get a bargain if you are looking for something specific and no one else bids against you but more times than not the item is sold at Flipper Prices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chronix (9/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> They sure do. And MMM is Flippers Paradise! Sometimes you can get a bargain if you are looking for something specific and no one else bids against you but more time than not the item is sold at Flipper Prices.



I see, guessing the people that purchase there really want the specific device badly


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/19)

Chronix said:


> I see, guessing the people that purchase there really want the specific device badly



100% and those that have more money than brains!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

